# circle M mark



## GuntherHess (Jul 25, 2007)

I was doing some research on a Dr Miles New Heart Cure bottle and I was wondering when it was made. Looking at the bottle I would have guessed 1890s.
 Typically people assume cures dont go much beyond the Food and Drug Act of 1906. I have verified they were selling the bottle as late as 1904 from newspaper ads. The bottle has a hand tooled lip. It also is marked on the bottom with an M in a circle. info I have says this is the mark of the Maryland Glass Company. Some history ...  http://www.cumberlandglass.org/maryland.htm
 They started using that mark around 1916-1918 which seems a bit late for this bottle. Maybe the mark is just a mark used by Miles company but it would conflict with the Maryland trademark and I dont see it on other miles bottles I have looked at. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 25, 2007)

http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.html

 they say not until around 1921.... very interesting...


----------



## Giftsatgreatdeals (Jul 25, 2007)

I have 3 Dr. Miles Bottles and was also wondering about them. I will post Pics and maybe they will help you. Maybe confuse you more (shrug) or ya don't care either way )

 Dr Miles Medical Co. I inside the diamond. Seam all the way through lip.
 Dr Miles Restorative Nervine. Looks like IJ or TJ inside diamond, a 3 to the right of that. Seam all the way through lip.
 Dr Miles Heart Treatment. Dot in center, X off to the side. Seam all the way through lip.

 I also found this. http://caselaw.lp.findlaw.com/scripts/getcase.pl?court=US&vol=220&invol=373


----------



## Giftsatgreatdeals (Jul 25, 2007)

Bottoms


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting the photos. Those are all later machine made bottles probably made in the teens. Thr heart treatment bottle is the follow on for the heart cure.
 The I in the diamond mark is the Illinois Glass Company from sometime after 1915.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 25, 2007)

Check out what David E. says in this old thread, it would seem that if the med started in 1888 and didnâ€™t became a treatment until 1920 and the circle M didnâ€™t start until 1921, itâ€™s unlikely itâ€™s the same company but recorded history could easily be off by a couple years.:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-8143/mpage-1/key-Miles%252CNew%252CHeart%252CCure/tm.htm#8179

 From David Whittenâ€™s site  it does state that some amber circle Mâ€™s are unknown makers. That would be my guess.   Maryland Glass Corp was reportedly started by Bromo magnate Isaac Emerson because suppliers could not keep him in enough bottles.  Most of their bottles were blue and they arenâ€™t the same company as Maryland Glass Company from Cumberland.  


 M......................Maryland Glass Corporation, Baltimore, MD. (1907-c.1970s). Exact period of use uncertain, but verified on base of cobalt "Milk of Magnesia" bottle from circa 1950 (see next entry). Also, a similar mark is known on the base of mouth-blown amber beer bottles and an amber salve jar, c.1885-1895, and the maker in those cases is unknown. In some cases this may be the mark of the Mosser Glass Company (1971-to date), which of course is a much more recent mark. 
 M in a circle.........Maryland Glass Corporation, Baltimore, MD (1907-c.1970s). Mark first used in 1921, according to trademark info reported in Peterson's _400 Trademarks on Glass_ (1968). This company specialized in cobalt blue glass bottles and jars. Many of the containers made for Phillips Milk of Magnesia, Bromo-Seltzer, Vicks, Noxema, etc, were produced here. Maryland also produced the most commonly seen type of "violin bottle" in various shades of blue (and probably other colors). Maryland Glass was acquired by the Dorsey Corporation in 1968, and I believe that the "M" mark was discontinued sometime in the early 1970s. Anyone with info, please contact me on how late this mark was used. Note: The "M in a circle" mark has also been used more recently by the Mosser Glass Company (Cambridge, OH, 1971-to date), but in those cases it is usually found on tableware, novelties, toothpick holders, etc. [/ul]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2007)

I would believe the 1888 date for the begining of the heart cure. I think that originated from one of Dr Cannons articles. I noticed the M in the circle is a bit plainer of a font than the M I saw on glass that was supposed to be from Maryland Glass Corp. i'll post a photo if i get a chance. I think there could still be a good change that the glass maker just put an m for Miles on the bottom. if it was any other letter there wouldnt be much confusion. 

 If they did make the new heart cure until 1920 it would be a good example to site when people tell me no cures were made past 1906.


----------



## KentOhio (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a cure with a label and matching embossing, and at the bottom if the label it says trade mark registered in 1921. And it's a tooled lip bottle. It never made much sense to me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2007)

What cure was it if you dont mind me asking?

 I would think cures with extrordinary/ridiculous claims were removed first. Such as deafness cures, epilepsy cures, etc.  The heart cure supposedly had digitalis in it which had known cardiac effects. It may of been harder to refute.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2007)

Here the bottle that i am trying to figure out the manf date on.
 You can see the embossing is a bit thicker and cruder than other miles heart cure and heart treatment bottles which makes me think it may be an early version. It also doesnt seem to have good mold venting like you would expect on later bottles.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a photo of the base. I believe the M in the circle is the glass house mark and it has a 6 below it that is probably a mold number.


----------

